
Megaupload 2.0 to Launch with Original Megaupload User Database - e-sushi
https://torrentfreak.com/megaupload-2-0-to-launch-with-original-megaupload-user-database-160708/
======
jswny
To be clear, I believe that this means that the new service will reinstate the
old _user_ database meaning that users who had premium before will regain that
status. However, this _does not_ mean that old files that were stored with the
original Megaupload will be reinstated.

